# Added bristle nose plecos to my tank...



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry for the less than stellar quality, but my fish and/or camera refuse to cooperate for me! I'm surprised I even managed to get these shots - both plecos were added yesterday, and although I noticed the "munch" marks on the algae in the tank, I wasn't expecting to see either of them out and about with the tank lights on!


















The saulosi is rather confused about his new tankmate. :lol:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

mine is always out n about.its great to have a pleco that doesn't grow to 24".cool little guys :thumb:


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

i had two but i removed one i find they create alot of waste.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I have 2 in my 75 gallon that was COATED in a thick layer of brown and green algae. Within 3 days it was super clean, and I had a bacteria bloom to deal with the increased bioload from all that dead algae! I love my little guys though, and they're often out and about during the day.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

Sounds like its a good thing I was already planning two water changes this week! (I'll be away on vacation next week, which is why.) Mine seem to be taking it easy on the algae cleaning, it's really fun to see how far they've gotten overnight! I went out and bought a red light bulb today, to see if I can use that to watch the plecos at night. opcorn:

I got another pic today too!


----------

